# What are good resources for learning plating. Especially spoon work.



## greasedbullet

Need to play some catch up at my new job. What are some good videos or learning resources for learning plating techniques. Especially spoon work.

Any other tips are very welcome.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Von blewitt

Practice, 
I needed to learn how to rocher icecream so I could move into the pastry section of the place I was working. So over the weekend I bought 4L of icecream, brought it to the right temperature, and practiced, when it got too soft I stick it back in the freezer, when it set I started again. Probably spent about 3-4 hours over the weekend, but I got it, moved sections the next week.

As for spoon plating do you mean smears and such of purées or quenelles? Once again practice is the key. Also speed, the faster you move the spoon, the more even the lines will be.

Grant Achatz plating dessert on the table is cool to watch, plenty of fancy spoon work in those videos.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WT1p4gSdzb0


----------



## wellminded1

I agree with Huw here, practice is key, you tube some chefs or restaurants you like and watch them plate. I also find antique spoons with there deep bowls and pointed tips are my personal favorite for plating.
Ken


----------



## Seth

There are a couple of books on Amazonsky but I know nothing about them. (Don't you just love that: I don't know, but I will tell you.) Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Boondocker

practice...with everything. every sauce behaves differently, purees etc. even different thickness will change how things behave. if you have extra sauce puree etc just practice plating when you have downtime most chefs would probably not discourage such activities.


----------



## Dardeau

Plate the same dish about a thousand times. Huw's suggestion of practicing at home is a good one. It's probably what I'll have to do if I ever do food that isn't fairly rustic again. My spoon game is pretty lame these days, but I'm also not a big fan of making ( or eating) food with that sort of plating.


----------



## King_Matt

i practice rocher's with soft butter or whipped cream


----------



## CutFingers

Slow and steady wins the race...you aren't going to get far slopping it around and wiping each plate...Hopefully you work where playing is done in a timely fashion with quality first. I believe the secret to good plating is having the right sauce with the right dish  But I am just a rookie in perpetual learning mode.

I don't mean be slow and lethargic rather you should be brisk and graceful. Fast and furious translates into wiping too many plates.


----------



## cheflivengood

never hesitate, and don't hold your breath. Cooks tend to hold there breath cause they are nervous, causing their hands to shake. Visualize what the plate will look like when finished, know your next move before you make it, trust your instincts.


----------



## Salty dog

Do some basic reading on photography. Focusing (pardon the pun) on rule of thirds, horizons, color and balance. Not to mention subject matter. A whole bunch applies to plating techniques.


----------



## apicius9

Salty dog said:


> Do some basic reading on photography. Focusing (pardon the pun) on rule of thirds, horizons, color and balance. Not to mention subject matter. A whole bunch applies to plating techniques.



I never thought about it from that perspective, this makes so much sense, thanks Scott,

Stefan


----------



## Geo87

Salty dog said:


> Do some basic reading on photography. Focusing (pardon the pun) on rule of thirds, horizons, color and balance. Not to mention subject matter. A whole bunch applies to plating techniques.



Yes yes yes! Couldn't agree more. The wife is an artist and the composition side of things really crosses over. Learnt a lot about plating from listening to her.


----------



## Salty dog

After awhile it just becomes natural. "Zen" plating. Every Chef's cooking style differs but essentially the basics are there.
Another rule I have is if it looks like it came out of a baby's diaper, hide it.

I've seen a lot of shmeered baby crap on plates.


----------



## Salty dog

Ever step in dog poop and look on the ground? Spoon work.


----------



## Chuckles

That one really got me. Thanks Salty. :lol2:


----------



## veronporter

I had a chef recommend this book a little while back; 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0471289604/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I haven't had a chance to pick it up yet but it looks good.


----------



## petefromNY

not sure if you use instagram but they have other internet stuff its called "the art of plating" they feature some crazy plates that i have drawn some inspiration out of numerous times.


----------



## joelytle

how the hell did he pour that chocolate into a square perfectly on the table??


----------



## buttermilk

joelytle said:


> how the hell did he pour that chocolate into a square perfectly on the table??



The table is lined with a mat for that course. The mat is made of silicone and has a sub-mm grid imprinted into it. Most liquids on that surface will form a square, but when you increase the elasticity and density of a liquid by making a fluid gel you can get circles on the same mat.


----------



## joelytle

buttermilk said:


> The table is lined with a mat for that course. The mat is made of silicone and has a sub-mm grid imprinted into it. Most liquids on that surface will form a square, but when you increase the elasticity and density of a liquid by making a fluid gel you can get circles on the same mat.


Thanks for clearing that up, it was blowing my mind lol also kinda looks like he kind of draws an x with the spoon when pouring the chocolate.


----------

